# Decoupage (when not soaping!)



## Ifiyenia (Aug 11, 2011)

Some of my latest attempts on decoupage.

Let me know how you like them 

Old spoons









China cup



Old ashtray



Old cigar box



Old coffee tray


----------



## frieda (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely! My favourites are the chinese cup and the old cigar box.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with frieda. You did a great job on the cigar box and the cup is really lovely.


----------

